# 1915 WW1 Motorised Military BSA Bicycle with Wall Auto-wheel



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 8, 2014)

Events moved fast for Auto-Wheels Ltd as soon as the Wall Autowheel was made available for sale in August 1912. Demand soon outstripped supply, BSA took over manufacture in 1914, and then the Great War started.

BSA turned their factories over to war production, but bicycles and motorcycles were needed for the war effort – as well as for mobility at home – so Auto-wheel manufacture continued. An engine-within-a- wheel cycle attachment was a novel concept and also a very practical one. Auto-wheels were sold to the fledgling Automobile Association and were also made available to various military units. ‘Motor-bicycles’ (motorcycles) were still a new idea when war broke out, and most soldiers had not ridden one; Auto-wheels were available for soldiers to help them learn how to ride a motorised bicycle.


















SEE ALL THE PHOTOS HERE -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-...ed-to-ww1-bsa-bicycle-with-military-fittings/


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2014)

Kool.......


----------



## bikiba (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for posting this. The website is fantastic. I feel like I am an expert now after reading. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 8, 2014)

That is one hell of a rig- really nice set up, complete with SMLE.


----------

